

Angry Interns: the pursuit of cake - DaneLyons
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/oenhbmaofkphcfnfclaenalmlgbijjol?hl=en-US
This is an HTML5 strategy game I'm currently developing.
======
DaneLyons
Maximize intern productivity with our patented intern management system(ims).

